# Strasse in Landschaftsfoto einfügen ?



## blass (6. Januar 2004)

Ich habe ein Landschaftsbild. Darin möchte ich eine geplante Strasse einfügen. Diese soll dem Gelände angepasst werden und auch die Schattierungen des Geländes übernehmen. Kann mir jemand dazu ein Tutorial geben oder sonst eine kurze Anleitung? Vielen Dank & Gruss

Link zum Landschaftsbild


----------



## Leever (6. Januar 2004)

Kannst du mal die Landschaft uploaden und nen Link machen ?
Und am besten ne rote Linie zeichnen wo die Straße lang soll ?
Wäre nämlich interessant zu wissen ob das Wald, Wiese oder Wüste ist.

Also ich glaube nämlich nicht, dass da da einfach nach Tutorial machbar ist.
Da musst du schon etwas Verständnis dafür haben wie die Straße zum Fluchtpunkt hin aussieht usw.

danke

MFG. Leever


----------



## blass (6. Januar 2004)

*Bildvorlage*

Unter Landschaftsbild findest Du das Bild. Ich habe ungefähr den Strassenverlauf eingetragen...

Vielen Dank & Gruss Stefan


----------



## Philip Kurz (6. Januar 2004)

Was darfs denn für eine Straße sein ? Mehr so autobahnmäßig ?  

Aber Leever hat schon Recht. Ein Tutorial wird für diesen bestimmten Fall schwer zu finden sein.


----------



## Leever (6. Januar 2004)

Also mit Schatten wirst du ja in diesem Fall nicht Große Probleme bekommen.
Ich ewrd mich mal eben ran setzten und mal sehen wie man das am besten realisieren kann.

MfG. Leever


----------



## Leever (6. Januar 2004)

So hab mal eben schnell so ne kleine Skizze gemacht also noch ned so schnön texturiert und alles noch grob und kantig.

also im Grunde ist es recht gut zu realisieren:

erstmal mit dem Pfadwerkzeug die Straßezeichnen und dann mit dem Pfadbearbeitungswerkzeug die kanten der Straße etwas abrunden.

Darauf achten, dass hinter dem Baum links das Gelände etwas abfällt also auch schauen, dass du die Straße da etwas versetzt oder so in der art (hab ich nicht gemacht in der Skizze)
Danach kannst du dann erstmal die Ebene mit der Straße rastern und in den ebeneneinstellungen eine nette Textur raufhauen.
Als nächstes würde ich vorschlagen, dass du die Fahrbahnmakierung bastelst (neue Ebene)
musst nur darauf achten, dass die nach hinten immer dünner, kleiner werden und dichter aneinander sind (hab ich in der Skizze aus zeitgründen vernachlässigt).Nochmal ganz leich Gauscher W.
So jetzt noch eben eine neue Ebene erstellen und den Straßenrand mit einer weichen Brush (kann man nochmal mit dem Gauschen W weicher machen und in den Ebeneneinstellungen ne schöne Sandtextur raufklatschen.  Jetzt kannst du noch mit der Gras Brush am Straßenrand langgehen und die Kanten etwas retuscheieren.

Fertig

So in der Art kann man das wohl machen

MfG .Leever


----------



## flip (6. Januar 2004)

Und wenn du die Idee von  Leever jetzt noch mit Pfaden nachbaust, sieht das ganze sauber und ordentlich aus =)
Falls du nicht weißt, wie man mit Pfade umgeht >> F1 drücken ( die Hilfe klappt auf ) und nach Pfaden suchen.
greetz flip


----------



## Leever (6. Januar 2004)

@ Flip die Straße ist mit dem Pfadwerkzeug 
Flas ich da irgendwelches Genörgel höre muss ich nochmal darauf hinweisen, dass das da kein perfektes Endprodukt ist oder sein soll   

MfG. Leever


----------



## flip (6. Januar 2004)

Nene so war das gar nicht gemeint =) war nur als TIP für den Threadersteller gedacht *G*
Hab auch überlesen, das du das ja auch schon geschrieben hast *schäm*
flip


----------



## blass (6. Januar 2004)

*Cool...*

Vielen Dank

Werde mich mal damit befassen und hoffen, dass ich ein befriedigendes Resultat zustande bringe.

Gruss


----------

